# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [mission] Freelance, Dveloppeur web, teletravail/Montpellier

## numew

Bonjour, Je suis un jeune dveloppeur (diplm 2007) spcialis dans les langages web (php, mysql, (x)html, css, javascript, ajax...).

Je suis actuellement  la recherche de missions.
Je me tiens disponible pour toutes propositions ou questions  l'adresse mail suivante : numabord@gmail.com

Cordialement.

----------

